# Do you smoke cigarettes?



## Truman42 (20/2/13)

Seems more and more people are quitting so curious to know how many of us HBers are smokers.


----------



## DU99 (20/2/13)

NON Smoker..need to change vote..No smoking section


----------



## doon (20/2/13)

yeah pretty much a non smoker unless i get rat shit around mates who smoke which is not very often


----------



## Bribie G (20/2/13)

I gave up smoking when they were going to put cigarettes up from three shillings and ninepence to four shillings. Four bob for a pack of smokes? Gotta be dreaming.


I was a Rothmans rep from 1989 to 1993 - they were employment neutral on smokers to make themselves look good - and I used to get a sleeve (Edit: 10 packs of 25s) of Winnie Reds a week for my own use. In those days a sleeve was worth 20 bucks which I would imagine is what a pack is worth today.

Scene: Bribie G pulls up at the Kingaroy Hotel Motel where he is staying, drives through the liquor lane... guys recognise the car, packet of Winnies handed out of the window and a bottle of Smirnoff handed in.

Sweet


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/2/13)

yeah ok so far I'm the only pack a day smoker, people it's on the list, after a few pressing family matters, family law in 2 different courts with different kids, and Missus getting through a spell of depression, enough on the plate for now anyway.


----------



## Phoney (20/2/13)

New years eve 2006 / 2007 was when I quit. I could probably count on my fingers and toes the amount I've had since then. :lol:


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/2/13)

Was a social beer drinking smoker, but have been close to 6 months now.


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/2/13)

oh yeah and when I do, I think the money I save will buy some nice german bling. Gotta have an incentive.


----------



## Helles (20/2/13)

Still smoking Thinking quitting though


----------



## slash22000 (20/2/13)

There's no option for "No, never" ... ?

My great-grandmother and grandmother both got cancer from smoking. My great-grandmother had her jaw amputated. Like you see in a zombie movie. If you saw that shit in person you'd probably never smoke again. Nightmare material.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/2/13)

One of the most stupid things I ever did was start smoking, one of the best was stop. That was about 15 years ago.

Never again will that shit be part of my life.


----------



## poppa joe (20/2/13)

I gave it away 4 years ago..
Used to smoke three packs of 25s..BUT....
Got it down to two packs of 50s.
Cheers
PJ


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/13)

No options for non smokers?


----------



## Batz (20/2/13)

This thread was started by a smoker, there's no where to vote..I don't smoke.


----------



## Truman42 (20/2/13)

DU99 said:


> NON Smoker..need to change vote..No smoking section


Oops ...bloody hard to do a poll on an iPhone.


----------



## Cocko (20/2/13)

Does ice count?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/13)

Cock smoking?


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

I started when I was 25. Looked up the stats once to see how many smokers were quite a stupid as me. Less than 1% of smokers start after they're 18.

Was always an at-the-pub smoker though.

Thing is, I found quitting pretty damn easy. Every time I did it. 

I still have the occasional ciggie, usually when a bit pissed - but haven't been addicted since 2005.


----------



## JDW81 (20/2/13)

Non-smoker. Bloody glad I didn't take it up either. All my mates smoked at uni smoked, and I'd only have a puff if they offered me a winnie green.


----------



## thedragon (20/2/13)

Was a social smoker until Saturday 20 March 2010. Don't really miss it to be honest.


----------



## tazman1967 (20/2/13)

Used to smoke a pack of thirties a day three years ago, had to make a decision... Smokes or AG beer brewing ?
AG beer won hands down with a bit of spending money left on the side..
The smell of a ciggie still gets the blood pumping though, willpower prevails.


----------



## dougsbrew (20/2/13)

JDW81 said:


> Non-smoker. Bloody glad I didn't take it up either. All my mates smoked at uni smoked, and I'd only have a puff if they offered me a winnie green.


ohh, really, you havent lived till youve smoked a winnie red..


----------



## bruce86 (20/2/13)

non smoker now for a bit over 3 years but pro smokers rights.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/2/13)

F smokers cost the country millions in health care , I should know as it caused my heart attack and killed my dad.
Well and truly reformed. Disgusting vial anti social arse rapist habit.
I am not sitting on the fence on this one.
You smoke you die.
Nev


----------



## dougsbrew (20/2/13)

bruce86 said:


> non smoker now for a bit over 3 years but pro smokers rights.


yep, luv seeing mum/dad in car smokin a cigga with kids in back, cold outside so all windows are up.. yeeha - pro ciggas..


----------



## bruce86 (20/2/13)

not pro smoking around kids you can be a responsible smoker and think about other people as well.


----------



## bruce86 (20/2/13)

Hope you dont hate me now Nev? but do you hate ciggis or your dads choice to smoke them. If so get the gov to ban them and ill swap sides but as it stands today it is your right to choose to smoke as it is to drink!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/2/13)

I used Nicorette gum to wean me off the stinking, tongue rotting, throat decaying, lung *******, wrinkle enhancing, artery hardening, gangrene forming, cancer sticks.

A mate of mine gave up about ten years ago, he also used Nicorette gum and to this day he still does. He's actually still addicted to the gum and he can remain so indefinitely, because nicotene isn't the problem, as far as health issues are concerned.

The tobacco companies (allegedly) add extra nicotene to keep smokers addicted to their money making product of death. 

Edit. No affiliation with Nicorette.


----------



## yum beer (20/2/13)

Gave up smoking over 7 years ago with the help of a travelling Hypnotist....

12 months later got myself qualified to do the same...since then I have stopped over 180 people from smoking....thats a pretty good feeling.

Still love to sit with a fella I know who smokes White Ox...smells freaking awesome, but no desire to have one. Doctors reckon quittting was the only reason I survived a heart attack 2 1/2 years ago.

About time the government got serious and banned the filthy death sticks.


----------



## Rowy (20/2/13)

Travelling between Brissy and Hervey Bay most weekends at the moment helping my mum nurse my chain smoking dad who is dying of lung cancer. Never smoked and now I am very glad I didn't. Little pain you just drown over a period of months...............or years.


----------



## Cocko (20/2/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> F smokers cost the country millions in health care , I should know as it caused my heart attack and killed my dad.
> Well and truly reformed. Disgusting vial anti social arse rapist habit.
> I am not sitting on the fence on this one.
> You smoke you die.
> Nev


So, you are over the cravings then?


----------



## pommiebloke (20/2/13)

Gave up over 12 years ago after being a committed smoker from the age of 13 and smoking for over 16 years. I used to smoke 20 a day, more if I was out drinking. Don't miss it a bit.

Can't believe anyone still smokes given the cost of them now, let alone the health risks.


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/13)

My Dad was a smoker most of his life, the smell made me sick so i've never even wanted to try
And to drive me even further away from it, my Dad passed away of lung cancer about a week before my wedding last year
When I have kids, I'll be trying to educate them as best I can about the consequences if they do choose to smoke when they're old enough
(Sorry, don't mean to be a joy kill, but it's kind of hard to not be these days)


----------



## pmash (20/2/13)

Had a heart attack 2001,,,,,started smoking again,,back in hospital 12 months later.

Gave up cold turkey then and there.

I still wake up some nights.........dreaming,,,,,,dreading the thought that I might have weakened...........

Filthy , fuckin' things


----------



## Nick JD (20/2/13)

I was at a party where most of the people there were 20-30 (I'm 40) a while back and I suddenly realised that no one was smoking.

It's on its way out.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/2/13)

Cocko said:


> So, you are over the cravings then?


ooh yeah, death in your view doesn't allow cravings.
I feel sorry for those addicted.
Nev


----------



## Bribie G (20/2/13)

It's a horrible addiction. We have a family member who used to be addicted to Heroin - her partner OD'd many years ago but in their heyday they did armed robberies and broke into pharmacies to get money for the addiction. She still smokes: "Gave up heroin no problems but can't give these up". As an ex smokes rep I have had an insight into the ruthless companies that purvey this stuff, and the self delusions of the people in the industry. In the late 80s the State Boss of Rothmans died of throat cancer - heavy smoker - "Oh he was in the Korean War, must have been exposed to toxic chemicals, poor bugger".


----------



## Cocko (20/2/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> ooh yeah, death in your view doesn't allow cravings.
> I feel sorry for those addicted.
> Nev


Sorry mate, you may have got me wrong....

I was speaking to a mate who is 15 years without one and he said he still gets the odd craving.

You were obviously addicted, assuming from prior comments RE: Heart etc... , But all I was asking is;

Do you still get a craving sometimes? be it mental or physical?


----------



## jyo (20/2/13)

I started smoking in primary school and kept going the whole way through highschool and stopped for a couple of years at about aged 26. Then started again for a few years. I have 'quit' now for about 3 years but still crave them every time I smell them. If I am drinking and a mate is smoking, (and the missus won't find out!) I have to be a very strong man to not ask for one.

It's a deadly, filthy habit, but I completely understand how hard it is to quit.


----------



## citizensnips (21/2/13)

I smoke a 30g pouch of winnie gold every 1-2 weeks, only about 5 a day or so. I have been smoking since I was 17 and am 22. For the first time I have recently been giving the thought of quitting serious consideration. I think I'm going to get it done pretty soon. I'll be doing better than my old man. smoked from 18-60 (42 years) a pack a day but has given them up for the past 5 years and doesn't look like ever going back. Hopefully I'll join him soon


----------



## Truman42 (21/2/13)

Well I started at around 16 smoked for 18 years and gave up using Zyban. I had quit for well over 10 years and started again a few years ago. My missus is always on my back to quit. yes she smokes too but she only smokes 3-5 a day. I smoke close to a packet a day and it certainl takes a chunk out of our living expenses every week. Certainly the biggest motivation behind quiting for me is the money I waste on bloody cigarettes. Thinking of giving a hypno a try.

My Bro in law can have a few ciggies when were out drinking or to be social and then not touch them for weeks afterwards. I envy people who can do that.


----------



## yum beer (21/2/13)

Not pushing my own agenda here...
Any of you guys looking to stop should seriously consider Hypnosis,
it works quickly and is far more successful than any other method,
ah yes it has its naysayers, mostly those who know no better.
Generally in around an hour you can stop and most therapist will give you back up support.


----------



## wbosher (21/2/13)

I'm 41 and have been smoking since I was 15. I've managed to cut down from about a pack a day to about 5 (ciggies that is, not packs ) over the last few years, except on the weekends, I tend to smoke more then, when I'm not occupied by work.

I plan to give up one day, but when that day will be, who knows.

Eddy, do it now mate, before they really get a hold of you.


----------



## yum beer (21/2/13)

Truman said:


> Well I started at around 16 smoked for 18 years and gave up using Zyban. I had quit for well over 10 years and started again a few years ago. My missus is always on my back to quit. yes she smokes too but she only smokes 3-5 a day. I smoke close to a packet a day and it certainl takes a chunk out of our living expenses every week. Certainly the biggest motivation behind quiting for me is the money I waste on bloody cigarettes. Thinking of giving a hypno a try.
> 
> My Bro in law can have a few ciggies when were out drinking or to be social and then not touch them for weeks afterwards. I envy people who can do that.


Truman you posted while I was typing,
I also used Zyban many years ago and stopped really easily then started to get real sick from them so stoped taking them.
Turns out a lot of people almost went 'crazy' taking them...no suprise they are a heavy anti-physcotic with the side effect of stopping the smoking signal in the brain.
Give the hyno a go mate, certainly worth an effort and the cost.


----------



## pommiebloke (21/2/13)

The best way to give up is the way that works for you. Everybody is different and there is no "one-size-fits-all" approach.

I happened to do it cold turkey. Psychologically it was harder than physically, reaching for the fags when having a drink or after a meal. The whole ritual of lighting up, flicking the ash, inhaling the smoke.

First thing I did was give away all my lighters, ashtrays, and the 200 duty-free fags I happened to have at the time after a trip overseas.

Less than 2 weeks later I had a trip with the boys to Amsterdam (I lived in the UK at the time) and I didn't smoke tobacco the whole weekend. :blink:


----------



## wbosher (21/2/13)

> Less than 2 weeks later I had a trip with the boys to Amsterdam (I
> lived in the UK at the time) and I didn't smoke tobacco the whole
> weekend.


Amsterdam aye...You didn't smoke tobacco, but...


----------



## Truman42 (21/2/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cock smoking?


No mate sorry Im talking about ciggies. But I can start a poll on that if you want to place a vote.


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/13)

Best time to give up (I used this method - the price thing was really secondary) is to quit when you are sick as a dog with a heavy cold and the taste of the ciggies is revolting. Winter is on the way, lads.


----------



## doon (21/2/13)

Imagine how much better your beers, cheeses, smoked meats etc would taste once you quit!!


----------



## edschache (21/2/13)

I have never smoked. I don't really care if other people want to (just like I wouldn't want someone telling me not to drink beer and coffee) but what does get on my tits is that smokers seem to think they have the right to litter the streets (to be fair some beer and coffee drinkers do the same but at a much lower rate and I never join their ranks).

If you're a smoker and have been known to flick a butt on the ground maybe you should consider doing Clean Up Australia day on the 3rd of March to make up for it?

As for anyone that does it when driving through dry bushland maybe you want to consider how many people have died from bushfires.... just a suggestion.


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/13)

Had a mild habit years ago stemming from trying to looking hard at high school. Then it was just when I had a beer. Then I just stopped. Never really sunk its hooks into me. Lucky, I've got mates who've tried multiple times to kick it. Try working with a bloke in his late thirty's who's been a pack a day man since around eighteen in the midst of nicotine withdrawal. Mate or not - what a _c**t!._

These days I cant even stand the smell. Both the boys who work for us are smokers. I can smell it on the paperwork they handle, I can smell it on the PC they use, and there's a waft around them constantly. It's rank.


----------



## simplefisherman (21/2/13)

Definately give the hypno a go if you really want to kick them, tried the tablets and they worked but I still wanted to smoke, so when I stopped the tablets I started smoking again. A mate who was an even more dedicated smoker than me stopped just like that ( 'snap' icon ) with hypno so I gave it a go. I've been off them for nearly 4 years, every now and then it seems like a good idea to spark one up but the thought of actually smoking a ciggie just turns me off. Dont mind others smoking around me, and love sniffing a freshly opened pack of port royal tobacco, but can't see myself ever being a smoker again.
A bit of semantics, but the guy said you're not an ex-smoker, cos they are always fighting the urge to smoke; you're a non-smoker and so not smoking comes naturally.
Good luck to all the quitters out there!


----------



## Logman (21/2/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> One of the most stupid things I ever did was start smoking, one of the best was stop. That was about 15 years ago.
> 
> Never again will that shit be part of my life.


That sums me up all over - the time-frame and the sentiment :lol:

Actually, have to edit - I gave up for two years once and started again - that was easily the stupidest thing I've ever done.


----------



## sponge (21/2/13)

The last few years I (just about) always had a smoke when I drank and was always stuck to port royals. I always hated smoking without having a drink but even after the first mouthful I really enjoyed it. Once it came down to me drinking just as an excuse to have a smoke is when I started to think twice about it.

Only had a couple since new years (and they were on very big drinking days, and even then I didn't finish them) and am much happier about it. I have 3 other mates who were in the same situation as me who still drink and smoke each day (much heavier now as well), but even just the thought of it doesn't cross my mind any more.

I hope all of you that are keen on quitting are able to get through. I know you (and your wallets) will be thanking yourself later on.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/2/13)

Never smoked one, never wanted to. I hate it with an absolute passion.

I don't mind others having the right to smoke - like anything, if the government allows it - then who is to ban it. I'm a bit anti-nanny state, though with smoking laws, not so much.

But, and this is a biggie - most smokers are pretty damn inconsiderate. From smoking inside cars with kiddies (I dunno why you'd smoke inside a car at all - I ain't ever buying a 2nd hand car with ciggie smell in it), to flicking ash out the window, chucking butts everywhere, smoking in undercover parking areas, playgrounds, in fact anywhere where there's another human being who isn't smoking around.

I fully support smoker's right to smoke. But I do strongly believe in my right not to and I don't like that right impinged by the inconsiderateness of others.

On another point, it is really interesting to see what ex-smokers and trying to quit smokers think. I feel really sorry for you - you got on when it was cheap n easy, and addiction is one of those things that must be hard to live with. I genuinely feel for you guys.


----------



## Truman42 (21/2/13)

$19.50 per day x 7 days per week = $136.50 per week = $7098.00.00 per year. Thats a shit load of money to waste on something that will kill you.


----------



## Truman42 (21/2/13)

I was seeing a chick who smoked inside at her kitchen table while her young boys aged 4 and 7 sat in the loungeroom. One of them had asthma. DISGUSTING. Even her ex husband would come over and do the same thing. I managed to convince her to smoke in the kitchen with the fan on, It was a compromise she made even though I tried to get her to smoke outside instead.

Ive never smoked in the house or in the car when kids or non smokers are in there.


----------



## yum beer (21/2/13)

simplefisherman said:


> Definately give the hypno a go if you really want to kick them, tried the tablets and they worked but I still wanted to smoke, so when I stopped the tablets I started smoking again. A mate who was an even more dedicated smoker than me stopped just like that ( 'snap' icon ) with hypno so I gave it a go. I've been off them for nearly 4 years, every now and then it seems like a good idea to spark one up but the thought of actually smoking a ciggie just turns me off. Dont mind others smoking around me, and love sniffing a freshly opened pack of port royal tobacco, but can't see myself ever being a smoker again.
> A bit of semantics, but the guy said you're not an ex-smoker, cos they are always fighting the urge to smoke; you're a non-smoker and so not smoking comes naturally.
> Good luck to all the quitters out there!


Very true, as a therapist...you are either a smoker or a non-smoker


----------



## yum beer (21/2/13)

Truman said:


> $19.50 per day x 7 days per week = $136.50 per week = $7098.00.00 per year. Thats a shit load of money to waste on something that will kill you.


3 BM's with change......
luxury holiday in a tropical paradise......
a buttload of Belgiums best......


----------



## wbosher (21/2/13)

If my wife and I were to give up, we'd probably just spend it all on beer and wine. We become bloody alcoholics instead. :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/13)

Non-smoker here, but...


Gryphon Brewing said:


> You smoke you die.


statistically speaking, you smoke you die, you don't smoke you die.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/2/13)

Truman said:


> $19.50 per day x 7 days per week = $136.50 per week = $7098.00.00 per year. Thats a shit load of money to waste on something that will kill you.


7098 x 25 years = $177,450 

A fair chunk off the home loan if that goes toward it.


----------



## seamad (21/2/13)

Never smoked tobacco , my drugs of choice are coffee and alcohol. My partner used to smoke until 7 years ago when she was pregnant with our first child, and will never smoke again.
In my professional life I have had to tell people that they have oral cancers, not a pleasant thing to do, especially after having assisted in some radical head and neck resections. Smoking and drinking puts you into the highest risk for oral cancers.
I've found the most successful quitters long term are the ones who decide to give up cold turkey. In my experience [opinion] those who use patches etc as crutches fail because they really haven't decided to give up. Might sound harsh, but once you have really decided to give up you can. Strange, but every patient I've diagnosed with cancer gave up that day.


----------



## Maheel (21/2/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> 7098 x 25 years = $177,450
> 
> A fair chunk off the home loan if that goes toward it.


factor in the interest saved or earned and it's alot more than that...


----------



## Nick JD (21/2/13)

I think tobacco should be made a prescription drug. Not available at the store, only the chemist - with a prescription from a GP. And drop the price considerably.

That'll be the end of kids taking it up, which will more than compensate for the ciggies price drop.

No one who's got a prescription for 15 a day is gonna give them away. They're gonna freak out and monitor their stash very closely.

And the GP can be on their arse every month about getting off the things. Can give them free replacement therapy, etc.

Just get them out of the store. Wanna quit, only way you can get back on the wagon is to either see a GP, or get some off your smoking mates ... and if they've over-smoked their prescription already, that ain't happening.


----------



## Stagwa (21/2/13)

I smoked for a long time, from a young age and enjoyed it. What a fuckwit to do something that I knew was bad for me and cost money for the privilege of killing myself. To top it off as a young lad I begged my mother to stop after seeing a TV show called “Joe’s Lungs” in the late 70s or early 80s, cheeky shit! I tried to give up many a time over many years and then became a “part time/weekend smoker” only when I drank or on weekends, this was the time I would catch up by smoking shit loads.

I gave up nearly 9 years ago because I had a real reason – my first child. I had about a 6 month laps when I was overseas (dumbass!) but haven’t touched a smoke for about 5 years and I’ll be fucked if I’m touching them again.

If you really want to give up, find your reason. If I can do it anyone can.

Good Luck if you try!
Cheers,
Stagwa


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/2/13)

Another crazy thing is that a lot of smokers aren't earning much money. I've employed blokes who have got nothing to their name, they are dirt poor, but they smoke. :huh:


----------



## jyo (21/2/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Another crazy thing is that a lot of smokers aren't earning much money. I've employed blokes who have got nothing to their name, they are dirt poor, but they smoke. :huh:


That tends to go hand in hand with poverty in this country, mate. Instant gratification is paramount.


----------



## staggalee (21/2/13)

Barney across the road told me his wife has been trying for years to give up the smokes, tried all the usual patches, cold turkey and the rest.
Apparently, her doctor was trying to establish a pattern that caused her desire to smoke and he asked her "Do you smoke after intercourse?"
She told him "I don`t know, I`ve never looked".

The doctor was speechless.

edit.....so was I.


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/2/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Another crazy thing is that a lot of smokers aren't earning much money. I've employed blokes who have got nothing to their name, they are dirt poor, but they smoke. :huh:





jyo said:


> That tends to go hand in hand with poverty in this country, mate. Instant gratification is paramount.


I think the thing to think about here is low income has other side effects on the psychy, low seft esteme, low self worth, and lack of confidence in taking on challenges, such as getting a better job. I think you would find alot of people in this boat have tried and failed several times to quit and would then settle on failing as this is a norm within their lives. Having said that I fit into this catergory nicely most here would earn more in a week than I do in a month, I don't believe I have problems with self image or confidence, just as stated earlier, shit going on, so hopefully soon I'll get back $100k a year, but when I do that I really want to have this monkey off my back, Hypnosis might just do it for me.


----------



## tiprya (21/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> I was at a party where most of the people there were 20-30 (I'm 40) a while back and I suddenly realised that no one was smoking.
> 
> It's on its way out.


Nick's right, I'm mid-20's and no one I know smokes. Only a few of my friends smoked in High School, and they have since stopped.

Was too expensive for anyone to start and it wasn't 'cool'.


----------



## CamM (21/2/13)

10 years(ish) since I quit. Best decision I ever made. Now I am that irritating ex-smoker who never touches them, hates the smell and tells everyone they should quit.

I had a caramel slice about a month after quitting, MOST FLAVORFUL THING I HAVE EVER EATEN. My mouth waters at the memory :icon_drool2:


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (21/2/13)

i used to smoke a hundred a day up till 4 years ago.........gave them up due to the cost.....last xmas diagnosed with throat cancer.....go figure?????I had to give up as i got to a 50gm packet of white ox per day and it was getting worse....ruled my bloody life and the cost was ridiculous......mind you im NOT an anti smoking campaigner whatsoever...i used to love my smokes still enjoy a wiff of nice tobacco from time to time........im undergoing radiation as we speak and the cancer crew DONT know nor will say what causes throat cancer.......so thats my 2 bobs worth. I say if ya enjoy something...do it.....the amazing thing is ive never had a smoke since i gave up....never thought id actually give them up.....my wallet notices the difference though lol, cheers all...Ned


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/2/13)

Cocko said:


> Sorry mate, you may have got me wrong....
> 
> I was speaking to a mate who is 15 years without one and he said he still gets the odd craving.
> 
> ...


Not really as the smell makes me want to yak. Mentally not in the slightest.
I just wish I could have all those years back when I was addicted to smoking .
Nev


----------



## Florian (21/2/13)

yum beer said:


> 3 BM's with change......
> luxury holiday in a tropical paradise......
> a buttload of Belgiums best......


Every single year!


----------



## pmastello (21/2/13)

I only smoked for a month or two in Uni, turns out I couldn't afford it and prefered to spend my money on booze. But in my job I am often required to help people quit smoking and these things I've been told are the most helpful -

A large part of the addiction is the habit of smoking. Identify the cues to these habits and remove them. To lots of people, it may be a morning coffee with a ciggie. If you avoid the cue (coffee, pub) the urge to smoke isn't there.
If you can't remove the cues, change the process of the habit. If you still want your morning coffee and to sit outside, you need to do something else with your hands and mind. Expecting that you can just do nothing, where before you did something that has a physical reward is a mistake and recipe for disaster.
Remove paraphenalia associated with smoking. Throw out your ashtrays, lighters and smokes of course. You are an ex-smoker now, you won't even need them again. If you have a seat or area outside where you always sit to smoke, dismantle it and change it.
How long until your first ciggarette of the day? If its not the first thing you do in the morning, you aren't really addicted to the nicotine, youre addicted to the habit. Don't bother with patches, gums or drugs. Go cold turkey.
I've heard that people find the following chart very inspiring to quit.


----------



## Florian (21/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> I think tobacco should be made a prescription drug. Not available at the store, only the chemist - with a prescription from a GP. And drop the price considerably.
> 
> That'll be the end of kids taking it up, which will more than compensate for the ciggies price drop.
> 
> ...


I get your point, but it doesn't stop people smoking pot or taking herion or whatever either. Can't buy that in a shop. 

When I used to smoke a long time ago I used to buy my cigarettes from the Vietnamese guys on the streets or train stations because it was cheaper. No shops or cigarette machines needed. 

I do think your suggestion would greatly reduce the number of new smokers though, after all you don't get the supposed benefit of getting high from smokes that you get with other drugs, therefore it might not appeal to young people to start buying something on the black market that doesn't even promise a benefit.


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/13)

staggalee said:


> Barney across the road told me his wife has been trying for years to give up the smokes, tried all the usual patches, cold turkey and the rest.
> Apparently, her doctor was trying to establish a pattern that caused her desire to smoke and he asked her "Do you smoke after intercourse?"
> She told him "I don`t know, I`ve never looked".
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that was the subject of the currently active thread "smoking meat".


----------



## mikec (21/2/13)

I can make a keg full of beer for the same cost as a single packet of ciggies.
And I'll feel better for it.
Without annoying everyone around me.
Without poisoning my kids.

It's a no brainer really.


----------



## zindello (21/2/13)

I smoked for about 6 years, from when I was 19 until I was 25. When I was 23 I really slowed from a pack a day to a few a day after seeing a bloke not that much older than me that had mouth cancer. The sight of it made me want to throw up then and there. I finally quit for good after a smoking/drinking binge at a mates wedding - I'd been smokeless for a few months beforehand and smoked 2 packs that night. The next morning I woke up and I felt so crook I said never again.


----------



## wbosher (21/2/13)

zindello said:


> I smoked for about 6 years, from when I was 19 until I was 25. When I was 23 I really slowed from a pack a day to a few a day after seeing a bloke not that much older than me that had mouth cancer. The sight of it made me want to throw up then and there. I finally quit for good after a smoking/drinking binge at a mates wedding - I'd been smokeless for a few months beforehand and smoked 2 packs that night. The next morning I woke up and I felt so crook I said never again.


 I think ciggies play a huge part in the morning after hangover. I have given up a few times, albeit briefly, and when out drinking during these times I never got a hangover...or at least it was very mild. Another good reason to quit.


----------



## Nick JD (21/2/13)

Florian said:


> I get your point, but it doesn't stop people smoking pot or taking herion or whatever either.


I propose all heavily-addictive substances to be available by prescription. The addict can then be monitored and helped.

And I can't for the life of me understand why you can't buy a heavily taxed joint from Dan Murphys. Just leave the bloody addicitive tobacco the hell out of it and most of the "Pot Problem" will go away too. But that's beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## AmberDigits (21/2/13)

Haven't had a smoke in over a year.

previous to that I had smoked about 1/2 a pack a day for 23 years. I tried:
Patches - 4 times
cold turkey - countless times
nicotine mints - 1 time
Chewies - countless times
Champix - 2 times

The issue was that I LOVE the draw, the throat hit and the exhale. that's the ONLY part of smoking i enjoyed, the smell I didn't like at all along with the taste.

The only thing that has worked is "Vaping" or electronic cigarettes.
I still get the draw, the throat hit and the exhale, as well as the hand-to-mouth action and the visual smoke exhale. Everything I like about smoking and nothing that I hate.

No carcinogens or smell. My sense on taste and smell has returned and I feel a shitload better.
also, for the cost 2 packets of cigarettes you blokes can get a decent e-cig that doesn't look like it belongs in a ladies purse.

http://www.vapeking.com.au/
http://forums.aussievapers.com/forum.php

No affiliation or anything, just happy to help anyone who's struggling to kick the smokes.

Amber


----------



## Phillo (21/2/13)

Smoked from 17 years old through to about 31. I am nearly 35 now, and have started again for a few months here and there in the last couple years. It's been about 1.5 years since I properly smoked, but still have one when someone else is round with a pouch. Tastes like shit every time, and the last time I had one I was drinking a really hoppy IPA. One drag and I couldn't taste or smell the hops anymore!!! :unsure: Will probably call it a day from now on.


----------



## staggalee (21/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> I was under the impression that was the subject of the currently active thread "smoking meat".


 :lol:
ha ha, very good BG.
Act 1 Scene 1...... The bedroom.
Barney to wife...."did you turn the stove off? Something`s on fire."


----------



## Florian (21/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> I propose all heavily-addictive substances to be available by prescription. The addict can then be monitored and helped.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me understand why you can't buy a heavily taxed joint from Dan Murphys. Just leave the bloody addicitive tobacco the hell out of it and most of the "Pot Problem" will go away too. But that's beyond the scope of this thread.


Agree with most of your points, and other countries have already or are at least planning to implement similar things.

but I'll shut up now as to not derail this thread any further.


----------



## dago001 (21/2/13)

I smoked for around 18 years - gave up when I was 34. I have not had a smoke since 2 days after I decided to quit. Be nicotine free for nearly 14 years.
Interestingly (if that is a word), is that Mrs LagerBomb is giving up at the moment. She occassionally has 1 when she comes home from work. I tell her that while ever she has that 1 smoke she hasn't given up.
I loved a smoke, and was usaully around 20 cigs a day. More when I was with the mates on the gas. The reason I stopped - never once was money an incentive to give up, peer pressure never worked, gave up everyday when I got out of bed, coughing my guts up - no the reason I gave up was one day I walked in from door from work, looked at my 3 daughters and thought, I want to see my kids grow up, get married, have their own kids, help them with their batlles - you get my drift. Never told anyone the reason until lately when Mrs Bomb said she was going to stop smoking for exactly the same reason.
It's only money, and I would think few people really give up to save money. Smoking is a very selfish addiction - I hate it, but its legal, so knock yourself out if you want to smoke. Just don't like the fact that it is still legal when all evidence shows what it can do to you - the government banned asbestos, knowing the problems that it caused, why not cigarettes.
End of my first AHB rant
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Fents (21/2/13)

AmberDigits said:


> Haven't had a smoke in over a year.
> 
> previous to that I had smoked about 1/2 a pack a day for 23 years. I tried:
> Patches - 4 times
> ...


Im EXACTLY the same! Live for the draw...but isnt the draw just an addiction too? no one really lives for that feeling....does it feel good to have your chest / throat pounded? probably to you and me but not normal people i'd say.

Allan carr's book the easy way is good to but you have to be in the right frame of mind. If you do not want to give up you wont, simple as that.

Kids are a really good motivation too.


----------



## AmberDigits (23/2/13)

Fents said:


> Im EXACTLY the same! Live for the draw...but isnt the draw just an addiction too? no one really lives for that feeling....does it feel good to have your chest / throat pounded? probably to you and me but not normal people i'd say.


For me it's a healthier alternative.
I cant stand the taste of cigarettes now and can smell a smoker a mile off.

it's also a habit changer because you can have a couple of drags of your e-cig and put it down. you don't need to 'smoke' the whole thing.
I can also wean myself off nicotine gradually (currently down to the equivalent of 2mg ciggies).

the draw is a psychological addiction but this psychological addiction wont kill me. Where cigarettes are pretty much guaranteed to kill me.

I highly recommend E-cigs. it's hard to adjust to them initially, but if you stick at it for 4-6 weeks, you'll never go back to the analogue cigarette.

Amber

Edit: Also, I can smell again, I can sit at the bar and when people say they can taste oak and raisins in a beer, im not sitting there anymore struggling to find it myself.
food tastes amazing and I can walk for more than 200m without huffing and puffing.


----------



## Crusty (23/2/13)

Back when I started dating my partner, 16yrs ago, she said to me in bed once, Do you smoke after sex?
I said I'm not sure, I'll check & see.............. :lol:
Had a couple of puffs of a ciggie when I was 15yrs old & nearly coughed my guts up. From that very first experience, I knew smoking wasn't for me.
Non smoker as is my partner & kids hopefully won't take up the habit.


----------



## rick1111082 (23/2/13)

currently 43 hours without a cigarette I'm using the nicorette spray but I think the e-cigarette will help me immensely


----------



## Truman42 (23/2/13)

rick1111082 said:


> currently 43 hours without a cigarette I'm using the nicorette spray but I think the e-cigarette will help me immensely


Good luck with it mate. Stay strong.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/2/13)

Crusty said:


> Back when I started dating my partner, 16yrs ago, she said to me in bed once, Do you smoke after sex?
> I said I'm not sure, I'll check & see.............. :lol:
> Had a couple of puffs of a ciggie when I was 15yrs old & nearly coughed my guts up. From that very first experience, I knew smoking wasn't for me.
> Non smoker as is my partner & kids hopefully won't take up the habit.


Mate, You needed to try harder than that! 

I took smoking back up about 5 months ago after 8 years off them (13yo-22yo) to combat current stresses i face today. I will stop soon. I havent been paid for 3 weeks now and money is drying up  I know it was silly of me to start. My ex missus/family hates the fact that i smoke (hence why i keep it from them now). I will never smoke in front of my kids and the fact that i hardly smoke while i drink (unlike the majority of smokers) makes it seem like a great reason to stop smoking and start drinking.......... Jokes aside, when my shit is sorted, i will stop.


----------



## AmberDigits (23/2/13)

rick1111082 said:


> currently 43 hours without a cigarette I'm using the nicorette spray but I think the e-cigarette will help me immensely


Email the guys at Vapeking.com.au
Brian is a top guy and will help you with getting everything you need to get setup.


----------



## rick1111082 (23/2/13)

cheers for the support guys just went for a drive to see if I can find an E-cigarette in Toowoomba, No go though so will check out Vapeking


----------



## Yob (23/2/13)

Id really like to say Im a non smoker... but I cant.. I mostly surrender whan Im on the turps and hate myself for the weakness..

That said I dont smoke from day to day and Im proud of that.. If needs be I will go off the turps fro a month and see if that helps...

I have 6 weeks till my first child is born and Im determined that that will be the catalyst if it hasnt already happened.

Grandfather.. Lung Cancer
Grandfather.. emphasemia
Old man... is heading that way (+Melanoma)
Old Lady... (very recent) Lung Cancer

Reasons to give em a miss... yeah a couple... just shows how ******* evil they are, Im having a beer now and guess what Im trying to talk myself out of? :unsure:


----------



## seamad (23/2/13)

How about every smoke you have you have to post something nice about nick, what ya reckon that might be for motivation ?


----------



## Nick JD (23/2/13)

Don't let your little one see you smoke, Yob.

Be the end of the line for him/her.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/2/13)

For quite a long time after I gave up, I would regularly dream that I was having a cigarette, it still happens but very rarely now. 

My dream would be along the lines of me smoking and thinking that I had really let myself down by starting again.

These were recurring dreams for years.


.........I just remembered when it was that I decided that I was never going to smoke again. I was feeling these faint muscle spasms in my chest. Near my heart. Dad (reformed smoker) had recently had a triple bypass op and one of my aunties (his sister and the most beautiful person I have known) had died from a massive heart attack, to my knowledge she never smoked.

I booked myself in for a checkup (something all of us over 40's should do annually) and when I finished my durry on the way to the clinic, I said to myself "that's the last one ever".

So far so good.


----------



## pommiebloke (23/2/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> For quite a long time after I gave up, I would regularly dream that I was having a cigarette, it still happens but very rarely now.
> 
> My dream would be along the lines of me smoking and thinking that I had really let myself down by starting again.


I still have these dreams 12 years after giving up.

I have a similar dream, after losing 30kg since last July, where I have put all the weight back on and feel really guilty.


----------



## TidalPete (23/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Don't let your little one see you smoke, Yob.
> 
> Be the end of the line for him/her.


i agree with you entirely JD although my oldest of three boys was the only one to see me smoke & has never touched them at all.

Still to understand how I got sucked into smoking whilst a minor in a swimming club with a little smidgen of talent?
Google 'Barry Tudman' if that helps? Excellent swimmer, bodgie, motorcycle hoon. Smoked & partied like there was no tomorrow & was still an Australian champion still-water swimmer. He could have been an Olympic champion if he had put his mind to it but the dredded cigarettes & his lifestyle choices were not to be denied & so he kept on smoking & doing his bikie thing.
Good friend & am proud to call him a clubmate X 2 & neighbour of mine in years gone by & I really hope someone will learn from his mistakes?

I started smoking at 18 & finally got free at 31 & am so 38 years off the dredded fags. :super:

End of Rant 

PS --- IT'S A LIFESTYLE CHOICE AS TUDDY WOULD SAY (Booze included). -_-


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/2/13)

TidalPete said:


> bodgie


 I slipped "durry" in thinking that was pretty "old school", but you win.


----------



## waggastew (23/2/13)

Great series of posts to an interesting topic without a hint of agro! Is this the NEW AHB?

I teach 16-18yo kids science and it is amazing to see the attitudes to smoking in the 'younger' generation. Apart from a small subset (mid-upper class 'alternative' posers) most kids hate smoking with a vengeance and can quote health stats on cue. As someone said earlier in the topic 'they are on the way out'. Personally I am looking forward to an outright ban but its gotta take into account the people who cannot give up. Maybe a ban that begins with a ban on under 30's purchasing ciggies followed ten years later by increasing the age etc?

Unfortunately given the nature of this forum, the next big public health targets comprise of obesity and booze. Interestingly the booze burden is hitting not only the 16-25 group but the 50-70yo empty nesters. Gets less publicity but arguably costs the health system more (broken hips, loss of mobility, pre-diabetes etc). I think however the evidence points to relatively 'safe' levels of alcohol consumption, unlike tobacco.

Stew


----------



## New_guy (23/2/13)

Ruins your taste buds... Why bother making amazing home brew if you can't taste it? Might as well drink fosters.....


----------



## TidalPete (23/2/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I slipped "durry" in thinking that was pretty "old school", but you win.


I *AM* old school BDD. 
Hoping you won't have to stand on stilts down there at Golden Beach in the next few days if the forcast is okker?
350mm here since Friday 15th & NO airconditioner here either.
Bloody hell, hope we don't drown in our own sweat? :lol:




















Just kidding.


----------



## Truman42 (23/2/13)

The dream thing is a real spin out that so many of us have it. When I gave up even ten years later I would have dreams that I was smoking again and really hate myself for it. I would wake up and have to stop and think before realizing it was a dream. I was so releived that it was just a dream. 

Of course now its realty and I do smoke again. Silly me.


----------



## Droughtmaster (23/2/13)

smoked for over 25 yrs one dose off allan carr's eaasy way havent even looked at another one even had beers the same night i gave up.
that was over 5 yrs ago .look for the torrent files those that are inclined


----------



## Droughtmaster (23/2/13)

had them dreams as well they suk still wont go back tho ...only a dream


----------



## Droughtmaster (23/2/13)

i typicaly dont even think of smoking even tho my offsider is in and out of the truck every 15 minutes and stinks like a ashtray every time .
if ya wana give up and dont want the craving shit give allen carr easy way to give up smoking a go

ttfn


----------



## Guysmiley54 (23/2/13)

Yob said:


> Id really like to say Im a non smoker... but I cant.. I mostly surrender whan Im on the turps and hate myself for the weakness..
> 
> That said I dont smoke from day to day and Im proud of that.. If needs be I will go off the turps fro a month and see if that helps...
> 
> ...


6 weeks Yob, that's plenty of time to prepare yourself. 

Don't taper down, don't use any nicotine replacement (can you imagine prescribing heroin for addicts trying to quit heroin?) just stop. You'll need to be confident that in the first few days you won't have any difficult social situations or temptations but the physical cravings will stop very quickly. The psychological addiction is the real battle, no joke. Try Allen Carr (not sure how to spell it!) His method helped me to quit with much less pain than I really deserved.

There is no halfway mate, don't smoke at all (no nicotine in your system EVER!) or time after time you'll end up a smoker who wishes he wasn't.


----------



## pb unleaded (24/2/13)

There were two brothers, one smoked the other didn't. After ten years or so the non smoker saved enough money to build a shed.
Then there was lightning and the lightning struck the shed. The shed burned to the ground within minutes.
The non smoker said:
I should have smoked.


----------



## Droughtmaster (24/2/13)

then he went on and built a house for the same money his brother spent on fags.one packet at a time


----------



## Cocko (24/2/13)

Then he went on to make sense..... unlike Arthur.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/2/13)

arthur said:


> There were two brothers, one smoked the other didn't. After ten years or so the non smoker saved enough money to build a shed.
> Then there was lightning and the lightning struck the shed. The shed burned to the ground within minutes.
> The non smoker said:
> I should have smoked.


Q. What did the smoker say?

A. Nothing. He couldn't speak once his tongue and larynx had been removed,


----------



## Droughtmaster (24/2/13)

there are more no smokers these days than smokers so lets make it illegal  all ya doing is sucking in shit then out again how would it be if there was no more smokes 
ban em i reacon saves new smokers taking it up ,,,kids


----------



## pb unleaded (24/2/13)

I am a non smoker atm and my NY resolution was to start again. Sometimes breaking those is a good thing.


----------



## bum (24/2/13)

That's the dumbest thing I ever heard.


----------



## Droughtmaster (24/2/13)

2x that
why would ya take up smoking ,it only takes 1 cigarette and u hooked ,,,,why would anyone do it knowing what we know now


----------



## wbosher (24/2/13)

My wife and I are (hopefully) giving up tomorrow. I'll find it easier to do during the week when I'm busy at work, than in the weekend. I don't smoke at all during the day when I'm at work, if fact I don't usually have my first smoke until I get home from work. That's the one I really enjoy.

My 7yo daughter hates the fact that we smoke and "will die" unless we stop. Good thing the kids these days are having it drummed into them how stupid it is to smoke.

Oh well, off for a ciggie now...


----------



## GuyQLD (24/2/13)

> can you imagine prescribing heroin for addicts trying to quit heroin?


Ironically enough my limited understanding of the methadone program is exactly that, despite all the equally bad stuff it does to you.


----------



## Truman42 (24/2/13)

arthur said:


> I am a non smoker atm and my NY resolution was to start again. Sometimes breaking those is a good thing.


We need an unlike button. 

Or a stupid post button.


----------



## manticle (24/2/13)

People know what it does and make a choice. I'm for less government interferenc, not more.
Pretty much ex smoker here who can enjoy very occasional cigarettes without becoming re-addicted.
However over time I have bcome less interested and those occasions are becoming far more occasional.


----------



## woody0055 (24/2/13)

Truman said:


> Seems more and more people are quitting so curious to know how many of us HBers are smokers.


I gave up 18 months ago for a variety of reasons

1. I was smoking 60 a day and using cigarettes as a method of dealing with depression, the addiction was actually making me feel even worse about myself.
2. My habit was costing me over $100 per week at a time when i could least afford it
3. It was going to kill me sooner than later....probably sooner.
4. I want to be around when my 3 kids give me grandkids
5. I was sick of feeling like shit and coughing my ring up every day.

I guess everyone gives up eventually, but it many cases it is because of deteriorating health and i didnt want to have the choice made for me. I knew it was going to be hard as i had given up in th past many times, ony to succomb to temptation, but this time I really wanted to do it and was doing it for me, not because someone else wanted me too.

One thing that really helped me through the first 2 months was spending the money that i would have spent on fags, on myself. I found the worst cravings for me were in the evenings after tea, so to take my mind off things i shopped for stuff online and spent the $100 a week on fishing gear, tools and anything else that just wanted??? It worked for me and i can honestly say that i'll never smoke again. However you guys choose to quit, patches, efags, champex or whatever, its never too late. Good luck


----------



## whitegoose (24/2/13)

I haven't had a cigarette in about a week.

I had my first cigarette at 14 and while I was never a heavy smoker, I did become a smoker and would go throgh a packet every couple of days, more if I was out drinking.

On my 25th birthday I started trying to quit and definitely for me there was the nicotine addition, but the phycological addicition was what got me. Habits, social scenarios, alcohol - they all triggered a really strong addiction in me. Anyway I'm 33 now and over the last 8 years probably the longest I've gone without a cigarette would have been about 6 months - and getting to that point was not much fun for my wife (who was then my girlfiriend) - lots of leaving parties early when I felt like crumbling, lots of bad moods and arguments. But thanks to her support I got there.

After a while I developed the skill of being able to get out on the turps and smoke like a chimney, and then be a non-smoker again Monday to Friday. This worked great for years. But slowly, slowly, slowly it has been getting a grip on me again... sneaking one in when I wasn't even drinking but out with mates, then one before work, then a couple during work, etc etc. It is a sneaky motherfucker of an adiction.

Anyway, I'm now giving it a serious crack to get rid of the habit, to get it out of my life for good. Quite weird that this thread popped up just as I was making the decision. It's been really helpful to read everyone's thoughts. I don't have the challenge that a 40 year pack-a-day smoker has, but that doesn't make it an easy road. It will be a huge help that my best mate has also quit (probably sick of me bumming smokes of him for the last decade!)


----------



## rick1111082 (27/2/13)

AmberDigits said:


> For me it's a healthier alternative.
> I cant stand the taste of cigarettes now and can smell a smoker a mile off.
> 
> it's also a habit changer because you can have a couple of drags of your e-cig and put it down. you don't need to 'smoke' the whole thing.
> ...





AmberDigits said:


> Email the guys at Vapeking.com.au
> Brian is a top guy and will help you with getting everything you need to get setup.


cheers for this info mate, I almost had a smoke on saturday but i managed to find a place in Toowoomba that sold E-Cigarettes and carts. I got in contact with Vapeking and put in an order for a EGO-T Starter Kit - Type A kit with a couple of sampler packs. 

After reading through alot of the posts on the aussievapers forum I'm pretty sure I have ade the right choice.

I'd also like to sincerely thank Amberdigits for the info one more day and it will be a week without a cigarette. Baby steps but I am confident.


----------



## AmberDigits (27/2/13)

You're Welcome.

It will take a while to adjust to e-cigs, but if you stick at it, you won't be able to stand ciggies anymore.
Liquid Nicotine is illegal to sell in Australia but you are allowed to import up to 5L before customs start asking questions.

I import a litre of 36mg nicotine from China and then water it down with vegetable glycerine and flavours.
there are plenty of e-liquid calculators out there but I find this one the best:
www.todmuller.com/ejuice/ejuice.php

Keep your water at 0%
Keep your flavour at 20%
Start with wanting to make a 18mg base and you can dilute from there.


Order 36mg 100% PG Nicotine and water it down with VG. this is the equivilent to 2L of 18mg nicotine. it should last you 6 months+
the rest is self explanatory.


also, you will NEVER have an ecig that tastes like smoking an actual cigarette, but you will have to try some different flavours to find one you like.
some people go for sweet, others savoury.
look at www.juicewhore.com.au and shoot an email to Del asking which is the most popular for new vapers. she'll help you out.

If you need any other advice, shoot me a PM or hit up the aussie vapers forum.

Cheers and good luck!

Amber


----------



## Florian (27/2/13)

Guysmiley54 said:


> (can you imagine prescribing heroin for addicts trying to quit heroin?)


It's commonly called methadone and has now been successfully used in many countries for centuries, including in Australia. It helps heroin and other opioid addicts to establish a 'more normal' lifestyle first without having to worry about their addiction. Once a stable lifestyle (a place to live, work, non druggo friends etc) is achieved the addiction can be dealt with. It works for many but not for all.

This form of treatment doesn't really apply to cigarettes in my eyes, as they usually don't turn your life upside down like stronger drugs can. Still, some smokers have success with nicotine products, but it wouldn't be my cup of tea.


----------



## wbosher (28/2/13)

I went cold turkey on Sunday night, had my last smoke just before bed. The worst of the cravings have gone now, apparently I should now be 100% nicotine free 

My wife is still struggling and having the occasional smoke, she's tried patches, hypnosis, gum, now she's on Champix...all failed. I've told her to just stop, the first few days are absolute shit, but after that it's not too bad.

Our place has been pretty unpleasant for the last few days with both of us quitting at the same time...walking on eggshells, you could cut the tension with a knife. Feel sorry for the kids, they just look at us in "the wrong way" and the poor little buggers cop it. My daughter is wrapped that we're doing it though.


----------



## Truman42 (28/2/13)

wbosher said:


> I went cold turkey on Sunday night, had my last smoke just before bed. The worst of the cravings have gone now, apparently I should now be 100% nicotine free
> 
> My wife is still struggling and having the occasional smoke, she's tried patches, hypnosis, gum, now she's on Champix...all failed. I've told her to just stop, the first few days are absolute shit, but after that it's not too bad.
> 
> Our place has been pretty unpleasant for the last few days with both of us quitting at the same time...walking on eggshells, you could cut the tension with a knife. Feel sorry for the kids, they just look at us in "the wrong way" and the poor little buggers cop it. My daughter is wrapped that we're doing it though.


Good on you mate..Stick with it. It will get better. As will your health and your bank account.


----------



## rbtmc (28/2/13)

I only smoke the occasional marijuana cigarette.


----------



## labels (28/2/13)

I gave up and literally DID save the money I would have spent on cigs. The first savings gave me a $10,000 deposit on my 4WD. The second lot gave me a three week trip to USA, New York, Time Square, dream stuff really, and staying with brewers I met online, doing beer judging in USA and other really good stuff....

For those that find it hard to quit, put these goals in place, big goals like an overseas trip, big ones like Europe or USA. The dollars add up and up so quickly as you watch your account grow it's an incredible incentive that will keep you on your path to quitting with a hell of a reward at the end of it.

Good luck -=Steve=-


----------



## tazman1967 (28/2/13)

This is a great Ad from Thailand, should make an Aussie version.


----------



## roverfj1200 (28/2/13)

Had a major health scare..... No Ciggies now........ Heart and lungs will never recover..


----------



## whitegoose (28/2/13)

tazman1967 said:


> This is a great Ad from Thailand, should make an Aussie version.


That's a very cool ad


----------



## Malted (1/3/13)




----------



## Truman42 (8/8/13)

Well after 3 years of being back on the ciggies I've finally quit them. It's early days yet but with the help of champix I'm doing good and haven't had any cravings or other withdrawals. 
I've tried Champix a couple of times before but what I think helped this time was a book I read..Allen Carr Easy way to stop smoking.

I got the ebook version and read it on my iPad and it was only $8.00. What the book does is tell you why willpower alone doesn't work and why you shouldn't rely on willpower to quit. It uses cognitive therapy and I don't know why but it seems to have helped this time along with the champix. I searched a few forums for comments on the book and found that many people quit after reading the book so it seems to have a very good success rate. He also has clinics that have a money back guarantee and they have a 90% success rate.

Anyway I just wanted to share this for anyone else considering quitting. Give the book a try. No affiliation etc


----------



## Yob (8/8/13)

You did well last night Truman, if you can not smoke when having a few beers you got it nailed.. Good luck with it man.


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

I have stopped smoking a heap of times. The last time has been about 5 years now. Has not been easy. Every so often I think I could try one just to see but from experience, this quickly escalates. I am not a "social" kind of guy. Well done Truman. Good luck. It does get easier. Put your smoke money into a brew jar. See how much you can save.


----------



## thedragon (8/8/13)

Congratulations Truman. Stay strong. It's worth it.


----------



## wbosher (9/8/13)

Been almost 6 months for me now, never even think about them any more. No problem sitting with a table full of smokers at the pub any more, outside of course.

Trying to get the missus to give them away too...that's going to be harder than actually giving them up myself I think. :lol:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (9/8/13)

I'm an easyway way too Truman and so are lots of my friends now, I think 12 have read the book now and one failed, start living your life and don't look back. 

To bad for Allan Carr though, the smokes knocked him off in the end but I'm sure he has no regrets, that man has left a legacy that not man can top and that is something his family can very proud of indeed!!


----------



## kymba (9/8/13)

I quit the smokes in November 2009 with the help of champix. The dreams you have on those tablets are the craziest shit you'll experience legally. I would actually pike on social occasions to sleep instead

I've had 2 smokes since then and violently threw up immediately after both occasions

I don't recommend the allan carr audio book, it is so monotonous I recon it could put someone high on meth to sleep


----------



## Donske (9/8/13)

I need a smoke after reading this thread.

Really though, I'm always staggered at how preachy ex smokers are, seems pretty hypocritical to me.


----------



## AHB_Admin (10/8/13)

I quit 12 days ago after 18 years of smoking.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/8/13)

Donske said:


> I need a smoke after reading this thread.
> 
> Really though, I'm always staggered at how preachy ex smokers are, seems pretty hypocritical to me.


Agreed with you there Donske, I think as long as smokers are aware of others(which I know when I smoked i was ultra aware), then the non smokers have nothing to get on their soap box for, reformed of not.


----------



## mje1980 (10/8/13)

Best thing I ever did was to have a smoke with my sister at age 15 or so. Being young and dumb I smoked it as quick as I could. And promptly spewed everywhere. I still remember how shit I felt and so have probably smoked less than a full pack in my whole life.


----------



## mje1980 (10/8/13)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Agreed with you there Donske, I think as long as smokers are aware of others(which I know when I smoked i was ultra aware), then the non smokers have nothing to get on their soap box for, reformed of not.




The most classic smoker thing is when you're talking to a smoker and they exhale with their mouth pointed to one side haha. Like WTF is that gunna do hahaha


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/8/13)

austin said:


> I quit 12 days ago after 18 years of smoking.


well done Austin, your body will settle into it's new groove soon, for me it about the 2 month mark when the light came on and mostly forgot the smokes, i smoked for a similar time too.


----------



## QldKev (10/8/13)

I quit smoking, that KJ jelly works well


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/8/13)

mje1980 said:


> Best thing I ever did was to have a smoke with my sister at age 15 or so. Being young and dumb I smoked it as quick as I could. And promptly spewed everywhere. I still remember how shit I felt and so have probably smoked less than a full pack in my whole life.


I had a similar experience, except I was a bit younger around 12 or so and obviously dumber as I had another try and ended up on and off them for years. Haven't smoked for near on 10 years now and never looked back. I would be too much of a tight wad to start up again now anyway. You can buy a six pack of craft with change for less than the price of one pack of smokes and would be far more enjoyable too. 

The weird thing I recon about stopping smoking is when you haven't had a smoke or thought about a smoke for years and then you have a dream where your smoking.


----------



## pommiebloke (10/8/13)

i gave up over 12 years ago after smoking fairly heavily for about 16 years. Cold turkey. Decided I was never going to smoke another cigarette again and I haven't.

Feel sorry for those who can't give up, it is a terrible addiction.


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/13)

Nedasaurus1 said:


> i used to smoke a hundred a day up till 4 years ago.........gave them up due to the cost.....last xmas diagnosed with throat cancer.....go figure?????I had to give up as i got to a 50gm packet of white ox per day and it was getting worse....ruled my bloody life and the cost was ridiculous......mind you im NOT an anti smoking campaigner whatsoever...i used to love my smokes still enjoy a wiff of nice tobacco from time to time........im undergoing radiation as we speak and the cancer crew DONT know nor will say what causes throat cancer.......so thats my 2 bobs worth.  I say if ya enjoy something...do it.....the amazing thing is ive never had a smoke since i gave up....never thought id actually give them up.....my wallet notices the difference though lol, cheers all...Ned


Michael Douglas reckons he knows what caused his throat cancer, fwiw.


----------



## newguy (10/8/13)

wbosher said:


> Trying to get the missus to give them away too...that's going to be harder than actually giving them up myself I think. :lol:


+1

Dad smoked, died at 52. Cigarettes weren't a direct cause of death but they didn't help. Wife's dad smoked over 2 packs a day. Died 4 years ago at 76. It was his 4th bout with cancer. Wife's aunt died a year later at about 60 years of age from smoking related cancer. Wife's mother smoked for 55 years (more than 2 packs a day for the majority of that time), is aged 71 now. Med prescreening for her 2nd hip replacement saved her life, as they detected a lung tumour that wasn't there a year ago. Will undergo surgery to remove part of her lung in a couple of weeks. Wife's wedding dress hung in the in-law's closet for 3 or 4 years until the FIL died. Stunk so damn bad we hung it in the garage for a little over 3 years and the smell never receded. Ended up tossing it.

Wife smoked when I met her, and despite bouts of quitting, never really quit. Hopefully this latest news regarding her mother finally tips the scales....

Hate tobacco myself.....


----------



## wbosher (10/8/13)

I'm going pretty easy on her, I know how damn hard it is to quit having only_ just_ done it myself. I'm being a little sneaky trying to get the kids to do the work for me..."Mummy, I don't like you smoking. Can you please stop?" 

I know she wants to quit, she's told me plenty of times, she just can't. Hopefully getting the kids to lay on the guilt trip will tip the scales. I know it sounds very underhanded and devious, but it's all I can think of that we haven't already tried.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/8/13)

Most of the people I know who have successfully quit used that champix stuff that gives you epic dreams. Maybe you should suggest a visit to the GP?


----------



## philmud (10/8/13)

I quit about 12 years ago, have a cigar about once a year, but only at Monica's insistence.


----------



## justatad (10/8/13)

I give it away 5 years ago after 35 years of draggin my guts out, amazing what the threat of a coffin does to you!


----------



## of mice and gods (10/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> F smokers cost the country millions in health care , I should know as it caused my heart attack and killed my dad.
> Well and truly reformed. Disgusting vial anti social arse rapist habit.
> I am not sitting on the fence on this one.
> You smoke you die.
> Nev


Sorry to break it to you Nev, but you realise non-smokers die too?

I'm not defending smoking, but if tobacco companies are getting 2-3 bucks a packets, where is the other 18 bucks a pack going? If the govt doesn't spend it on building the most kick ass health service (which would spill over to non-smokers too) that's not my fault.

Edit: Also, I'm not a rapist.


----------



## BadSeed (10/8/13)

A little bit when I was younger, I was fond of marlboro reds, stopped a long time ago - nearly 20 years.
It was not a good accompaniment to my kickboxing.

Wouldn't mind some weed though, anybody hook me up? :blink:


----------



## newguy (11/8/13)

wbosher said:


> I'm going pretty easy on her, I know how damn hard it is to quit having only_ just_ done it myself. I'm being a little sneaky trying to get the kids to do the work for me..."Mummy, I don't like you smoking. Can you please stop?"
> 
> I know she wants to quit, she's told me plenty of times, she just can't. Hopefully getting the kids to lay on the guilt trip will tip the scales. I know it sounds very underhanded and devious, but it's all I can think of that we haven't already tried.


Tried that already. Kids got yelled at. Not kidding. Haven't tried that approach in 3 years now because of that reaction.


----------



## Dengue (11/8/13)

never smoked voluntarily but used to be a huge passive smoker before they banned it in a lot of public places

had no choice, the it was the social scene back then so if you wanted a chance to meet women then you put up with coming home stinking of an ashtray all covered in other peoples breathed out excrement.

i'll take on the freedom of rights activists any day that reckon you should be allowed to smoke anywhere at personal choice. Breathing someone elses smoke is as bad as having them stand on a table and piss on you.


----------



## wbosher (11/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Most of the people I know who have successfully quit used that champix stuff that gives you epic dreams. Maybe you should suggest a visit to the GP?


She's tried it already, didn't help. Made her feel so bad that cold turkey is probably a better alternative.




newguy said:


> Tried that already. Kids got yelled at. Not kidding. Haven't tried that approach in 3 years now because of that reaction.


Kids get yelled at plenty already, and nothing to do with smoking. :lol:


----------



## of mice and gods (11/8/13)

I congratulate all of you who have quit smoking, and I'll get there some time too. But we don't need the government to enforce it.

The problem with giving away your rights to the government is they never give them back, and the more they take the more they can get away with taking as people get used to this idea of being completely nannied by the state. Look what happened after September 11 in the States, people got all uppity and gave away their rights in a swathe of 'anti-terrorism' laws which they will never get back. I realise it's an extreme example, but you get the idea.

If they ban smoking. it's not that far a step to going back to banning home brewing. Because, you know, people die and it's bad for society because people that drink have a negative impact on tea-totallers. And realistically, if you live near a main road or cycle/walk regularly near traffic.. it's probably not that much different from being a smoker, so shouldn't we ban combustion engines?

Like the old sticker used to say.. Ban Bullshit Before Bullbars.

Al


----------



## wbosher (11/8/13)

I agree about not banning things, prohibition never does any good, will just drive it underground like pot. No govt in their right mind would ever do that anyway IMO, way too much tax will be lost.

People bleat on about the cost of smoking in terms of health costs to the country, but the tax they get on smokes, at least here in NZ is far more than smokers cost the taxpayer. They just keep driving up the price every year, which IMO is the most effective way to get people off the things, won't work for everyone but seems top be working here for the most part. The number of smokers here is at an all time low, and dropping every year.

The other thing is education aimed at kids, make smoking look uncool, seems to be working. Most teens that I know think smoking is for losers, complete reversal from when I started in the early '80s.


----------



## yum beer (11/8/13)

wbosher said:


> I'm going pretty easy on her, I know how damn hard it is to quit having only_ just_ done it myself. I'm being a little sneaky trying to get the kids to do the work for me..."Mummy, I don't like you smoking. Can you please stop?"
> 
> I know she wants to quit, she's told me plenty of times, she just can't. Hopefully getting the kids to lay on the guilt trip will tip the scales. I know it sounds very underhanded and devious, but it's all I can think of that we haven't already tried.


get her to hypnosis, it works very well and a good therpaist will give her ongoing support.


----------



## wbosher (11/8/13)

Nah, tried that too, and patches, and e-ciggies. Cold turkey is the only thing that's going to work for her I think. The problem is you need to really want to do it, I just don't think she's quite there yet.


----------



## kalbarluke (11/8/13)

I smoked for 10 years. Tried to quit about 5 times before finally succeeding. The biggest aspect to my successful quitting attempt was I really wanted to quit. All the other times friends/relatives/colleagues said I should quit and I would go without for a few weeks then get back on them. As soon as I decided that I wanted to quit for myself, it was easy (well, not as hard).

Now I can't stand the ******* things. Just the smell of ciggie smoke alone makes me sick.


----------



## AHB_Admin (14/9/13)

Man, I'm struggling today. Kid woke me up at 4 am and all I want is coffee and a smoke.


----------



## AHB_Admin (14/9/13)

Man, I'm struggling today. Kid woke me up at 4 am and all I want is coffee and a smoke.


----------



## Hippy (14/9/13)

austin said:


> Man, I'm struggling today. Kid woke me up at 4 am and all I want is coffee and a smoke.


I hear you man.
Wife just had a baby and is still in the maternity ward while I'm at home looking after a 3 year old.
Bought a pack tonight after quitting when the 3 year old was born. Had one and it tasted like shit so threw the rest of the pack out.


----------



## Green-Lobster (14/9/13)

Started smoking ciggies in the 90`s cos the skipper didn`t like us having a bong on board. I know it varies more state to to state i dont like it straight, but if they ban tobacco wtf am i going to mix with ? our should i just switch to Breaking Bad like thats all cool and trendy ?
Lucky to smoke a pack in 2 months now .
Hated smoking indoors . Pubs are all the better for the ban, not to mention restaurants. You want old school now go 3rd world and soak up that haze.
Well done to those that gave up , good luck to those that didn`t.
Remember this , no one gets out alive.


----------



## Mardoo (14/9/13)

Used to smoke. Totally loved it, the ritual of the rolling and the roll of the smoke off my lips, the exhale. If I could smoke and drink coffee 24/7 I would, but my body just isn't made for it. As a friend of mine once said, quitting smoking is a sad, stupid thing that some of us have to do. I genuinely think there are a few people built for it and the rest of us are at our own mercy. The trick is being able to tell before it's too late.

I was never addicted until I started smoking to deal with frustration at work. Then I was hooked. Before that I could pick it up and put it down at will. Over the course of 12 years I probably smoked for a total of 3 of them. Then I got the emotions involved!

After 10 years of regular smoking - best one is the first one, 6am, cuppa coffee - I found out my wife was pregnant. I decided I didn't want to risk anything more with my life and just stopped. I had already been through cancer. Before, I had tried to quit a thousand times but this time I actually wanted it and it was totally my own decision. Cold turkey, just decided. The first three weeks are hard, but it eases up a lot after that. I don't regret it or miss it at all. I hang out sometimes with social smokers smoking because I like the hang out (no drags  ).

I have no issues with smokers or smoking, and don't think the government should ban it. (Seems to me the problem is commercialization actually.) Some people seem to be able to be lifelong smokers with no major ill effect. More power to 'em. Wish I could.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/9/13)

I gave up smoking years ago but as others have said I do still dream that I smoke and wake up feeling guilty.
But as an impact on society I think that alcohol gets first prize, although I did read that junk food is has taken over the both of them.


----------



## Forever Wort (14/9/13)

Not worth it for me. I'm a health-conscious kinda guy.


----------



## manticle (14/9/13)

Some gold in here. Someone has probably linked similar in the thread but anyway

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_9NtA80qHg


----------



## AHB_Admin (17/9/13)

&nbsp;


Hippy said:


> I hear you man.
> Wife just had a baby and is still in the maternity ward while I'm at home looking after a 3 year old.
> Bought a pack tonight after quitting when the 3 year old was born. Had one and it tasted like shit so threw the rest of the pack out.&nbsp;


Good for you. I would have kept it up. I went out an bought some cigarillos to chew on. I'm having a hard time quitting this time around.


----------



## Truman42 (17/9/13)

Im 42 days quit today and so far have been doing okay. I get the odd cue induced craving especially if swmbo has one sometimes but other than that the Champix has really been doing the job this time.

And according to my quit app Ive saved $820.00 although I wish I had that money in my hand.


----------



## wbosher (17/9/13)

Been almost seven months here, must have saved thousands...I can't see that money anywhere either. Buggered if I know where it went...well actually... :chug:


----------



## Steve (17/9/13)

18 months cigarette free for me after nearly 30 years of smoking! Best thing I ever did! Highly recommend it to anyone thinking of quitting.
Cheers
Steve

Edit. Champix worked for me. Sends you a bit cuckoo for a while but hey it was worth it!


----------



## James85 (17/9/13)

Well I'm 6 weeks into my quiting journey. Smoked a 50 gram pouch of Bank every 3 days ( more over the weekends ) for 16 years. Absolutely loved it, loved the smell of a freshly opened pouch, the smell and taste of the smoke, the ritual of rolling a smoke the who lot. What made me want to quit was when my 2 year old boy looked outside and said " daddy smoke" and pointed at my pouch. I knew there and then if I wanted him to never touch them then I had to be a roll model and give them up. 
Had a few good arguments with the missus since I gave them up as she smokes to but it's worth it in the long run.


----------

